# Clyde Cross - but with what?



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I would guess Morgan or something lol


----------



## phantom (May 12, 2008)

Wow gorgeous horse. The head reminds me of a trotter/gaited breed.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, he's gorgeous.  Hm, I see a bit of Morgan...but then again a tiny bit of TB lol


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

I would say a gaited breed as well. The head looks like a saddlebred or walker head to me.


----------



## LuvMyPaint (Apr 26, 2008)

I have no clue... just wanted to say he's GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I don't normally like draft crosses but that is one of the best ones I have seen! Amazing.

No clue. Maybe morgan, arab, walker.

Very cool!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Feathers said:


> I would say a gaited breed as well. The head looks like a saddlebred or walker head to me.


Agreed, the head and neck are very similar.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't have a clue what he could be, He is BEAUTIFUL tho!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm going to say he's crossed with a tb.

He's stunning though, and if i saw him, i wouldn't care if he was crossed with a donkey, i'd want him


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Probably your typical tb cross or soemthing similar to it.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

im not sure but my guess would be tb. he is absolutely gorgeous whatever he is


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I agree that maybe he's crossed with either a gaited breed or a morgan. He definately is stunning and very well groomed.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I WANT! I WANT! I WANT! He is amazing!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I WANT! I WANT! I WANT! He is amazing!


:lol: I found him first! I get him!


----------



## DollyGirl (Jul 1, 2008)

He could be crossed with Thoroughbred or Quarter Horse. But with all the feathers I would guess a lighter draft breed.Depending on his height. Also it would depend on his bone structure! He could be part Percheron! Good Luck!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I am SICK with envy!!! He is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I really like the site. It's very well put together and the horses are well priced for what they are.


----------



## Curious George (Jul 7, 2008)

Id say hes crossed with a morgan or gaited horse of some sort.
All of the draftXtbs I know are alot more fine boned.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

the sites in a different language!! i cant read it!! AHHH :shock: :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> the sites in a different language!! i cant read it!! AHHH :shock: :lol:


:roll:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> > the sites in a different language!! i cant read it!! AHHH :shock: :lol:
> ...


LOL


----------



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

I'd guess a morgan or saddlebred...he is gorgeous!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i want the horse!! stunning mover.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

ok im not suggestion this is his cross im just saying....his head reminds me of an oldenburg at my barn <3 GORGEOUS!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i think clydesdale with warmblood...mabey???? beautiful whatever he happens to be!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That the thing with this horse. He is so thick but has such nice conformation I'm thinking he must have been crossed with a lightbred but something heavier in the lightbreeds like a warmblood or a heavy set TB maybe.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I finally decided to email the farm owner, this is what she sent me...

Hi Sara! Thats funny - the debate is still going on? I found a discussion online about him a while back regarding what people thought the other "half" was. It was interesting what some peoples comments were. First off, please let me say that almost all my crosses willl "flag their tails" when they feel good and are running around. Even my Mule will sometimes! One "clue" to his other breeding can be found in his high head set from his neck. He was represented to me (from the Amish man I bought him fron) as a *Hackney/Clyde cross* which is most likely correct, but I think someone also guessed Saddlebred/Clyde which would also be a close guess. I hope that helps with your "debate" and thank you for visiting the website! I just returned with some new horses watch for them on the sale page! I have a 3 new "mystery" draft cross. I'd like your input - I'll email you to let you know when I have pictures and you can start another "debate"! 2 of the three are going to be hard to figure out - it'll be fun to hear what people think?...


Regards,
Jennifer W. Garcia
First Draft Farms


----------



## IberianGirl143 (Jul 17, 2008)

He's BEAUTIFUL!!! My guess would be saddlebred or Morgan. He's he gaited at all?? If so then I would say TWalker. :wink:


----------



## firemom1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow he is simply stunning!!


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

my guess is tb it looks alot like a sporthorse ( if you dont know sporthorses are draft X tb)


----------

